# gotitadeleche demurely reaches 2,000



## fenixpollo

Gotix, when I arrived, you were already one of the bright lights here, posting with elegance, intelligence, insight, integrity and many other in- qualities that make you one of the pillars of the forum.   
 
*Thank you for your collaboration and for being such a wonderful human being and a model for all of us forer@s.* 

 
*Congratulations on your second milestone!*


----------



## América

_*FELICIDADES GOTITA*_


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades en tus 2000, Gotita.

Aquí un pequeño obsequio en agradecimiento por tus gotitas del saber. 

Cariños,
Laura N.


----------



## Fernita

*Gotitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, muchas gracias por la ayuda que siempre nos das y felicitaciones por tus 2000.*
*Con todo cariño y agradecimiento,*
*Fernita.*​


----------



## Outsider

_Muchas felicidades. ​_


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, Gotita!  Eres una forera encantadora y disfrutas ayudando a todos, por eso te has ganado un lugar en nuestro corazón.
Te deseo una lluvia de sonrisas
Soledad


----------



## loladamore

Gotita, you are an inspiration to us all!


----------



## danielfranco

Oh, wow. ¡Ya llevas dos mil! Muchas felicidades.
Tu vecino,
D.


----------



## frida-nc

¡MUY BIEN HECHO, GOTITADELECHE!
      ***2000***
TODAS MIS FELICITACIONES - 
frida-nc​


----------



## cuchuflete

Better late than never (I hope).


¡Felicidades Gotita!

It's been good to share these screens with you for the past two years.
From the very beginning, you have been kind, helpful, and
always interesting.


Un fuerte abrazo,
cuchu
​


----------



## Mei

Felicidades y muchas gracias!

Mei


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, Gotita.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Our little *crema de arroz*! Warm congrats on a warm personality that helps everyone along!

Para nuestra gotitadeleche, aquí te regalo una galletitadechocolate.  ji ji ji


----------



## gotitadeleche

Hi everybody!!!

I am sorry that I didn't respond sooner, but I have been in Mexico on vacation. I just returned last night.

Laura, how did you know that pearls are my favorite jewels?
Loladamore, I love the milk drop coronet!
Cuchu, you are always welcome and never too late.
Venus, milk and chocolate cookies---can life get any better?!!

Thanks to each of you for your kind words. I have enjoyed this journey together in the forums and getting to know each one of you. Thank you for all the help that you have given to me. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you all!!!!!

Kisses and hugs!!!!!


----------



## María Madrid

Me temo que llego un poco tarde... , pero no demasiado para darte las gracias por tus aportaciones, tu amabilidad y felicitarte de todo corazón. Saludos,


----------

